
Godot gets a brand new animation editor with cinematic support - doppp
https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-brand-new-animation-editor-cinematic-support
======
saintPirelli
Godot is one of those open source projects where all the pieces fall into
place. The developers are doing an amazing job, the lead is sensible to the
wishes of the community. The community in return gets involved deep enough
that substantial funding and a lively ecosystem emerge. Everyone involved in
this project should be really proud, Godot, much like Blender, is a true gem
of OSS.

~~~
erlend_sh
Not to mention they have a pretty strong sustainability story: Massive success
on Patreon combined with core developers who are able to sustain themselves
with Godot contracting work.

It's shaping up to be quite the open source success story!

------
pietroglyph
Godot has consistently impressed me. I tried something with it a year ago, but
I got stalled because the only supported language (then) was a custom language
called GDScript. Support for C# was added in October [0], and there are a
bunch of other exciting changes in 3.0 [1] that have happened. I can't wait to
give Godot another try. (If anyone is wondering how all this development is
funded, Godot appears to get a lot of funding on Patreon, and the C# support
was funded by Microsoft.)

[0]: [https://godotengine.org/article/introducing-csharp-
godot](https://godotengine.org/article/introducing-csharp-godot)

[1]:
[https://godotengine.org/article/godot-3-0-released](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-3-0-released)

~~~
baldfat
GDScript really is just a subset of Python and works really well. Remember
Moonscript for Unity? Well GDScript is much better.

GoDot FAQ:

The short answer is, we'd rather a programmer does the small effort to learn
GDScript so he or she later has a seamless experience, than attracting him or
her with a familiar programming language that results in a worse experience.
We are OK if you would rather not give Godot a chance because of this, but we
strongly encourage you to try it and see the benefits yourself.

The official [languages] for Godot are GDScript and C++.

GDScript is designed to integrate from the ground to the way Godot works, more
than any other language, and is very simple and easy to learn. Takes at much a
day or two to get comfortable and it's very easy to see the benefits once you
do. Please do the effort to learn GDScript, you will not regret it.

Godot C++ API is also efficient and easy to use (the entire Godot editor is
made with this API), and an excellent tool to optimize parts of a project, but
trying to use it instead of GDScript for an entire game is, in most cases, a
waste of time.

~~~
krapp
>The short answer is, we'd rather a programmer does the small effort to learn
GDScript so he or she later has a seamless experience, than attracting him or
her with a familiar programming language that results in a worse experience.

The implication here being that all other programming languages used in game
development are bound to be worse than GDScript?

I'm learning Godot and while I'm not an expert at either yet, by any means,
GDScript has yet to live up to that degree of hype for me. The only advantage
it has over other languages is its status as the default for the engine, but I
don't see it as an objectively _better_ language than, say, C, C++, C# or Lua.

~~~
sp33der89
I think they mean that GDScript is the best language for Godot. And at that
time of writing it was, they tried several scripting languages(Lua, Python,
Squirrel iirc) and none gave the 'seamless experience' that GDScript. Hell
even the C# support at the beginning of Godot 3.0 was wonky.

But they listened to the community and added support for adding your own
scripting language and Mono support. Which is still a big positive.

------
ehnto
I am h̶a̶l̶f̶ ̶w̶a̶y̶, q̶u̶a̶r̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶w̶a̶y̶ I am part way through a game in
UE4 after having switched from Unity, and every bone in my body wants to
switch to Godot because it's so consistently impressive as a project. I will
stick to my guns for now, else I will never release, but I am definitely
giving it a go next project.

~~~
jarsin
I switched to Godot from Unity. Ya I lasted about 2 months and now I am back
to Unity. Really depends on what you are doing but Godot has tons of bugs and
it just gets old real fast, assuming you actually want to build a game. And
trying to fix those bugs is not so easy in a lot of cases. Obviously depends
on what you are doing though.

Switching from Unity to Unreal or vice versa is a wash imo as both those
engines have proven themselves. Godot hasn't and still has a much longer way
to go than the fanboys will have you believe. Maybe someday for some types of
projects but I just don't see it ever having all the conveniences of Unity or
Unreal.

~~~
Jach
What sorts of bugs did you encounter? (Not looking for full bug reports, just
a flavor...) I've only toyed with each of them so far so I haven't really
found all the gotchas but Godot's the only one I want to spend more time with.
It also seemed to fit my mental model of how I want to build a game better
than Unity did. But as I said, I just toyed with them, so I'm interested in
hearing critical feedback.

~~~
backpropaganda
I got unstable FPS when I used a KinematicBody2D and ran the game in-editor.
This bug has tens of reports over 2 years, and needless to say, renders the
engine impossible to work with. To be fair, it got fixed in master a month
ago, but there's no reason to believe that this would be a one-off. In my
opinion, the project is trying too hard to add fancy features instead of
stabilizing and bugfixing core features. Not a fan of the contribution model
as well, in which they basically accept all PRs and then fix the bugs later.
They claim that it's faster than using regression tests or using a more
thorough reviewing process.

------
smt923
The one thing I hope Godot can push towards is just a huge pass in usability,
smoothing out UI bugs and just generally improving the look and feel of the
entire engine and all of it's UI - stuff like the 'inspector' panel just
doesn't feel as nice or as usable as something like Unity's - it has great
features but in my opinion just doesn't "feel" quite as polished as it could
be, but I really do hope for this engine to keep improving and getting better

~~~
acfaruk
They are actually going to be shipping a new inspector with the 3.1 release.

[https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-new-
inspector](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-new-inspector)

~~~
smt923
I actually missed this, and the thing with Vector3s and such not being all in
one was one of my main gripes, I'm super happy to see stuff like this

------
adinobro
Been playing with Godot since version 3 came out this year. It is a massive
update but it is worth being aware that it doesn't feel complete. It was
released because it is good enough to get people started on projects and the
port them to 3.1 (which is what this editor is for)

3.1 seems more like the real release: * Massive cleanup of the UI (as people
other people here complained about) * Full C# support * GLES v2 support (more
hardware support)

I'm developing with 3 and looking forward to 3.1

------
dgellow
Godot has a patreon page, in case you would like to help the project with
money:
[https://www.patreon.com/godotengine](https://www.patreon.com/godotengine)

------
georgewsinger
SimulaVR (a project to bring Linux Desktop to standalone VR headsets) is using
Godot for its next version.

You can see our almost-finished Haskell bindings to Godot here:
[https://github.com/SimulaVR/godot-haskell](https://github.com/SimulaVR/godot-
haskell)

------
ckok
Does anyone know if godot can be used as a 3d engine from c# too? Specifically
as part of an existing application instead of a game?

~~~
coffeeaddicted
Godot is not a library. It's more like a development environment. You can use
scripts and modules inside Godot (including c#). You can't use it as a
library.

------
EamonnMR
Been playing around since 3.0 added a bunch of features that piqued my
interest. Very cool tech, the fact that it's open source is just icing.

------
kumarvvr
Anyone using it for commercial games? I am really interested to use it for
interactive 3D applications in Engineering.

------
chrisdevereux
I've been waiting for this....

